# Finally



## cruzn57 (Dec 17, 2016)

did my LAST dr appt  this week,
dr said looking good, ( gay dr?) said all my stats look outstanding (for an old fart)   been a rough  couple yrs for me,
I am so delighted to be  finally feeling great.
 been  out in the garage ALOT lately,
playing cars everyday, 
all I can say is be aware of your  health,'
its hard to  keep it in tune, 

thanks for the concern some of you have expressed, 
 I sincerely appreciate it!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 17, 2016)

Been wondering about how you were doing. Glad to hear good reports. Now, don't be such a stranger.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 17, 2016)

strange, yup! 
stranger, I see what I can do!


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome back! We missed you.


----------



## havasu (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep, we are glad all is better with you!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2016)

Now, I wonder when that Woods guy will show up again...


----------



## imported_joeyg (Dec 31, 2016)

Health is something most of us take for granted until we get a scare.

I for one have learned a great deal over the last year & a half from the way my wife has handled her battle with breast cancer.

She looks & acts meek & mild, but underneath a warrior lurks.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your wife joey, hope 17 brings good news and good health for her.


----------



## imported_joeyg (Jan 2, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Sorry to hear about your wife joey, hope 17 brings good news and good health for her.



Thanks for the kind words.....


----------

